# does the tornado v3m come factory lubed?



## hecker2s (Nov 2, 2022)

title


----------



## TheSpeedSkewber (Nov 2, 2022)

I dont have it, but if you are asking because you dont own lube, it really doesn't make a difference. The factory lube is often quite cheap and wears out quite quickly, and if not - just lube yourself, its quite easy. (If you dont have lube - Get some!)


----------



## hecker2s (Nov 2, 2022)

TheSpeedSkewber said:


> I dont have it, but if you are asking because you dont own lube, it really doesn't make a difference. The factory lube is often quite cheap and wears out quite quickly, and if not - just lube yourself, its quite easy. (If you dont have lube - Get some!)


that's not why I'm asking, I'm asking cuz it took a long time to ship and I don't want it to be dusty


----------



## Garf (Nov 2, 2022)

hecker2s said:


> that's not why I'm asking, I'm asking cuz it took a long time to ship and I don't want it to be dusty


Oh, that makes sense. You should have specified why you were asking.
Even if the puzzle comes dusty, you can always clean it out and lube it yourself.


----------



## Tabe (Nov 3, 2022)

hecker2s said:


> that's not why I'm asking, I'm asking cuz it took a long time to ship and I don't want it to be dusty


The cube comes inside a case, inside a sealed box. It won't get dusty.


----------

